
Free Slack Alternatives: 10 Best Tools for Team Communication - JackPoach
http://beebom.com/slack-alternatives-for-team-communication/
======
chrono3d
I know it says updated March 2016, but seems a bit out of date, given the
references to Lync and especially Hall (seems to have been acquired by
Atlassian in 2015 and rolled into HipChat[0])

[0]:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/hall#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/hall#/entity)

------
doozy
Email + IRC + Mumble + Any combination of version control, bugtracker and
wiki.

Why people pay for this kind of thing is beyond me.

~~~
parent5446
You may not work at a company, but for anything other than personal use, it is
very easy to see why a homebrew IRC + Mumble solution is not going to work. I
love open source as much as the next guy (and am waiting for Mattermost to
incorporate E2E so I can switch my personal communications over to it), but
it's a bit elitist to "not be able to imagine" why people would pay for a chat
service.

~~~
parent5446
Did not see the other comment before posting mine. api's comment linked below
has a much better explanation.

------
executesorder66
1 - Bitrix24

2 - HipChat

3 - Hall

4 - Pie

5 - eXo Platform

6 - Yammer

7 - Microsoft Lync

8 - Skype

9 - Fuze

10 - glip

At my work "Lync" just updated to "Skype for Business". Is there even a
difference?

Also, why the hell is IRC not on the list?

~~~
GordonS
there is a difference - Skype for Business is buggy as HELL! Hundreds of our
users (myself included) are always having problems with it

------
nickpsecurity
What's the best FOSS alternative or collection of components currently
available? And that people _like_ to use? ;)

